# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Escumador - Processo Fisico / Quimico

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Nosso colaborador Rinaldo Fontenele lançou em vários forums brasileiros esta questão:

Consideras o processo do escumador (skimmer) um processo Fisico, um processo Quimico ou um processo Fisico / Quimico ?


Esperamos a vossa opinião.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Caros amigos da boa terra, 
Desde já afirmo que temos u processo fisico-químico!
Logo mais em meu próximo artigo teremos respostas interessantes.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Para ajudar os nossos leitores junto anexo um artigo em espanhol acerca do funcionamento.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu acho que é um processo Unicamente Fisico

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ao contrário da opinião do Gil eu considero o escumador como parte da filtragem quimica e vou explicar porquê! 

O escumador retira em primeiro lugar as substâncias dissolvidas através de atracções electroestáticas para as bolhas e isso é sem dúvida um processo quimico. O escumador não retira apenas proteínas da água. Retira entre outros compostos: amino ácidos, gorduras, hidratos de carbono, fosfatos, ácidos gordos, fenois, iodo, etc. 

Na minha opinião ele é mais uma filtragem química já que a remoção das substâncias orgânicas se dá por interações essencialmente químicas. Não considero sequer a hipótese de ser fisica...

Não creio que seja um processo de filtragem mecânica, pois nesse caso envolveria a presença de um meio físico que actuaria na retenção de partículas e isso de fato não ocorre. 

Existe sim um aspecto de filtragem mecânica pois partículas também são removidas pelo escumador, mas mesmo nesse caso existe uma interaçcão essencialmente química, caso contrário as bolhas não se chegavam a formar.

Espero ter ajudado.

Um abraço a todos,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Na minha opinião é fisíca por 2 razões :
- mistura "violenta " entre o ar e a água para formar microbolhas
- adsorção que me parece neste caso me parece fisíca porque não há formação de ligações químicas, apenas forças electrostáticas.  A adsorção um processo de remoção de líquidos ou gazes por aderênçia à superficie de um sólido, seja carvão ( o exemplo clássico) ou neste caso uma microbolha de ar, e que pode ser fisíco , quando a aderência é feita por forças de Van der Walls ou por forças electrostáticas ( o que me parece ser o caso ), ou químico quando se forma uma ligação química mais forte e da qual até pode resultar um novo composto.
Mas se se formarem ligações químicas, então é um processo fisíco-químico.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Em minha opinião é Fisico e Quimico

Vou-me servir das sábias palavras do nosso amigo Rinaldo Fontenele, especialista em quimica da agua, para justificar a minha opinião.





> Dentro da composição dos compostos químicos existentes na água do aqua existem os aminoáciodos que podem estar em excesso. Quando este passa pelo skimmer na região de maior oxigenação (onde ocorrem as microbolhas de ar (O2), este reage com os aminoácidos transformando estes em lipídios e consequentemente em gorduras e então são aglomeradas e expelidas para fora (aquela gosma) no copo coletor.


Já agora fica aqui a minha lembrança a ele próprio de que estamos a aguardar o artigo explicativo e promenorizado de todo o processo.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Não considero sequer a hipótese de ser fisica...


Discordo a 100% contigo Diogo ! Sorry...




> ...então é um processo fisíco-químico.


Mais por aí.... mas sempre numa relacção 80/20 !!!
Abraços

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Dentro da composição dos compostos químicos existentes na água do aqua existem os aminoáciodos que podem estar em excesso. Quando este passa pelo skimmer na região de maior oxigenação (onde ocorrem as microbolhas de ar (O2), este reage com os aminoácidos transformando estes em lipídios e consequentemente em gorduras e então são aglomeradas e expelidas para fora (aquela gosma) no copo coletor.


Não comprendo como é que os aminoácidos passam a lípidos. Por favor alguem me explique como isso acontece. 

Ricardo eu só acho que possa ser parcialmente químico se ocorrer adsorção química e não apenas fisíca, isto é , se se formarem ligações químicas, entre a superficie da bolha de ar e os compostos adsorvidos, sejam estes proteinas , lípidos , Hidratos de carbono, vitaminas ou minerais.
Se não acho que é apenas fisíco. 100%.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Rui, concordo contigo desde que não se leve em consideração o facto de que alguns aditivos que utilizamos contêm polímeros que reagem nessa fase de flotação ....

Antes de mais gostava também de dizer que o escumador "abarca" duas fases distintas ... 
A fase da Flotação, que é quando se dá o contacto ar/água e a
Fase de Skimming que é quando se removem as escumas...

Aqui ficam algumas definições e esclarecimentos:




> "Air flotation is one of the oldest and most proven methods for the removal of solids, oil & grease and fibrous materials from dirty water. Suspended solids and oil & grease removals as high as 99%+ can be attained with this process. Air flotation is simply the production of microscopic air bubbles, which enhance the natural tendency of some materials to float by carrying water contaminants to the surface of the tank for removal by mechanical skimming. "





> "Why skimming?
> In all marine systems wastes are continuously produced. Fishes secrete most of the food in form of ammonia/ammonium (= NHx), protein, amino acids and fibers. To prevent fish and other animals against toxic concentrations, these substances must be eliminated or changed into harmless material.
> 
> With biological filtration almost every substance may be converted into carbon dioxide, water, nitrate, phosphate and sulfate - mineralisation. But these products accumulate.
> 
> The foam of a skimmer shoud be very dark. So you can get out high amounts of organic waste.
> With skimming or flotation proteins and some other substances are taken out of the system before the biological filtration works. The raising of nitrate and phosphate lowers with skimming. The water has lower concentrations of biological oxidizing substances. So the redox (ORP) is higher and the animals grow better.
> 
> If high concentrations of organic matter occur (death of an animal, too much feeding), a biological working trickling filter reacts very slowly. Bacteria must adapt to the new input. Especially nitrifying bacteria Nitrosomonas and Nitrobacter need a long time to react to the new concentration. The flotation process reacts automatically and prevent a rising of toxic products like NHx and nitrite.
> ...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigo Rui

É um prazer trocar conhecimentos contigo, principalmente acreditando que vou aprender mais alguma coisa.

Acho que em primeiro lugar temos de precisar do que estamos a falar QUIMICA.




> Química é uma transformação de um composto químico (orgânico ou inorgânico), em outro composto totalmente diferente do composto inicial.


Quanto aos aminóacidos. Não sei bem se a afirmação se refere aos aminiacidos em concreto se apenas estes servem de exemplo de um dos elementos quimicos da agua que originam estes lipidos. Mas, se os aminóacidos são as unidades fundamentais das proteinas e todas as proteínas são formadas a partir da ligação em sequência de apenas 20 aminoácidos. Ora, se a exportação de proteína sofre um processo quimico como tu concordas, esse processo tambem se dá ao nivel dos aminóacidos pela mesma justificação.



Mas, vou deixar nosso amigo Rinaldo aprofundar estas matérias.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> The lower the motion in the reaction (contact) tube the higher the adsorption force between air bubbles and proteins


Deste texto retive esta frase mais directamente relacionada com o tipo de adsorção que é o que par mim vai defenir se é um processo apenas físico ou químico também . Isto significa que são forças de Van der Walls que estão a actuar ( quando duas ou mais particulas desaceleram o mevimento tendem a unir-se ).Mas acho que as porças electrostáticas são as principais. O que eu não sei é se em alguns casos há formação de ligações químicas .




> As the bubble travels up through the water column, the elecrically charged protein molecules (which contain elecrically polar and electrically nonpolar regions) are attracted to the air/water interface of the bubble. The polar regions of the molecule (made up of nitrogens, oxygens, etc) are attracted to the air/water interface and these polar "tails" stick out away from the air bubble into the water column. The nonpolar regions stick out into the air bubble because it does not "like" to be in contact with the polar solvent (i.e. water). If you could look at this bubble under high enough magnification down to the molecular level, the entire air bubble would look like a fuzzy ball with protein tails and other electrically charged tails sticking out from the surface of the air bubble. The polar regions outside of the air bubble stabilize the air bubble very much like a soap bubble in your kitchen sink or your washing machine. This is why a foam begins to build up at the surface of the skimmer. As the protein laden bubble reaches the top of the protein skimmer, the proteins begin to accumulate which creates a stable foam bubble. These stable foam bubbles take a long time to pop. Thus, the proteins slowly are concentrated at the top of the skimmer where they are slowly pushed through the "throat" of the protein skimmer and into the collection cup.


Juca, isto foi retirado do texto original que tu colocaste aqui referenciado no espanhol onde diz claramente que temos forças electrostáticas a actuar e não fala em formação de novos compostos.




> Ora, se a exportação de proteína sofre um processo quimico como tu concordas, esse processo tambem se dá ao nivel dos aminóacidos pela mesma justificação


Eu não disse que concordava com isto ,até porque acho que é um processo fisíco( as proteínas são exportadas adsorvidas por forças electrostáticas e ou de Van der Walls ás microbolhas ). Mas se alguem me demostrar que se formam ligações químicas e que se formam novos compostos então eu passo a achar que é físico -químico.


A escuma ou a lama produzida não são apenas lipídos, mas essencialmente proteinas e outras materias organicas . SÓ que me custa a perceber é como é que através de um processo de adsorçaõ mesmo que seja química, os aminoácidos se transformam em lípidos. Acho que químicamente esta transformação seria muito complexa . 
Mas estou curioso de ler a explicação do Rinaldo.

Bom tópico!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Devo acrescentar que o puco que percebo de Física e de Química foi o que aprendi na escola já Há alguns anos . E que graças a voçês e a este Hobby fantástico já tive que ir rever . E isso é um dos grandes prazeres deste hobby, aprender e reaprender o que tantas vezes esqueçemos . E isso permite-nos às vezes não passar tantas vergonhas quandos os nossos filhos nos pedem ajuda nos trabalhos de casa.  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

O que faz ser polêmico é que existem duas respostas válidas. Há um processo de separação químico, já que o skimmer remove as moléculas indesejadas, ou seja, uma remoção de químicos. Porém os meios da filtração são físicos e químicos, já que a força eletrostática interfere.

Agora, tudo na natureza é também físico, não há como figir, até a reprodução dos peixes etc tem componetes físicos. Para fins de debate e em livros, encontramos que o skimmer é um filtro químico, pois remove compostos químicos do sistema.

Até porque não conheço filtragem física e sim mecânica. Toda filtragem, mesmo a biológica tem um componente físico na mesma, e portanto se formos chamar tudo de fenômeno físico uniremos todas as ciências em torno da física.

Votei físico químico em função da dubiedade da pergunta, porém considero o skimmer um filtro somente químico. Pra mim não existem filtros físicos (todos o são em menor ou maior grau), e sim filtros mecânicos, biológicos e químicos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mas Gustavo, isso é uma classificação em função do que remove e não uma classificação em função do processo pelo qual é removido.E o processo usado é o da Adsorção que apenas existe comparação com o carvão e as resinas e que nesse caso é chamado filtração química porque remove compostos químicos, mas na realidade também é uma adsorção fisíca curiosamente.O carvão não forma ligações químicas com as substançias removidas.
É claro que isto é uma discussão meramente académica sem efeitos práticos mas não deixa de ser interessante.
A classificação varia com o critério utilizado, e do ponto de vista prático a classificação , químico, mecânico e biológico é a mais fácil, de facto.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Rui a pergunta é dúbia:

"Escumador (Skimmer) é um processo Físico / Químico?"

Escumador é um processo Físico ou Químico?

Se a pergunta fosse: O ecumador é um filtro físico ou químico, tudo bem. Mas quando a pergunta é processo, gera dúvidas. O processo é químico e físico. Agora, é sabido nos meios profissionais e acadêmicos sobre filtragem, no mundo inteiro, que a maioria dos processos são físicos.

Via de regra não se usa físico e sim mecânico para designar. Então, é um processo físico e químico, mas na minha visão o skimmer é um tipo de filtragem química, já que filtragem física na minha opinião não existe (do ponto de vista técnico/acadêmico sobre filtragens). Ele também é um filtro mecânico, já que remove mecânicamente as particulas presas na coluna de espuma. Concordo que é um filtro mecânico ruim e ineficiente, mas ele não deixa de ser. Tanto que ele remove parte do plâncton e da Matéria Orgânica Particulada.

Agora, classificamos as coisas para que possamos compreender uns aos outros. Sendo assim, por padrão, excluímos a possibilidade de enxergar ele como filtro "físico" já que tudo envolve física (gravidade, forças eletrostáticas etc). Excluímos a capacidade de filtração mecânica do skimmer (apesar dela existir e ser algumas vezes prejudiciais ao aquarismo "natural") pelo simples fato dela não ser eficiente e não ser o propósito do filtro. 

Nos sobra então a filtragem química. Idem para o carvão ativado, que está categorizado em vários livros como filtragem química.

Portanto, o melhor é uniformizar o debate. Skimmer é um filtro químico, que para tal utiliza-se de processos físicos (separação mecânica e eletrostática) e químicos (eletrostática molecular, moléculas hidrofílicas-hidrofóbicas).

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Gustavo, Rui e amigos, temos que lembrar das interações gás-líquido, gás-líquido-sólido aos quais acontecem num skimmer e no meio acadêmico isso é um processo que na química chama-se processos físico-químicos.
Como é conhecido, no meio acadêmico existe uma matéria nas grades dos cursos de química que são deedicados ao estudo de tais interações.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Realmente a minha resposta foi muito pouco académica!

Na generalidade concordo com o Gustavo e continuo com a opinião de que deve ser considerado quimico - talvez a palavra "processo", tal como o Rui diz, seja o ponto de discórdia.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Reacendendo o debate, acho mesmo que se trata de um processo físico-químico como salientou o colega Rinaldo, que é da área química.

Agora, volto a ressaltar que acima de tudo, qualquer nomenclatura (mesmo a acadêmica) nasceu para facilitar a troca de informações entre as pessoas.

Portanto, o importante é definir se o escumador é um filtro químico, mecânico ou físico-químico.

Eu votaria químico. Porém o processo de filtragem é físico-químico.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Como algumas pessoas sabem, eu estou estudando estes tipos de interações para mais tarde escrever um artiguinho a respeito.
Estes estudos são bem conceituais e a literatura está em inglês, portanto vai demorar mais um pouco.

----------


## Luís Simões

Olá a todos,

 É a 1ª vez que intervenho neste fórum.  :SbSourire:  
 Devo dizer que tenho pouco mais que a antiga 4ª classe  :Icon Cry:  , como tal, tudo o que possa dizer acerca deste tema nunca será por conhecimentos científicos.
 Mas a minha modesta opinião é físico-químico estou quase de acordo com esta afirmação:

*Ricardo Lacerna
 Mais por aí.... mas sempre numa relacção 80/20 !!!*

 Gostava de deixar aqui algumas questões aos exepertes , 
Se o escumador fosse apenas químico, como alguns dizem, utilizariam na mesma o escumador no aquário?
 O que ele faria neste caso ?

 O escumador é o único que realmente retira algo do aquário, ou seja, temos que despejar (deitar fora) algo físico que fica no copo, certo? Acho que isto acontece por um processo fisico.
 Todos os outros filtros, incluindo a rocha viva, esses sim, serão químicos, ou seja, não retiram nada da água mas sim transformam. 

 Para mim o escumador é usado no aquário para que retire fisicamente a matéria orgânica existente na água antes que esta se comece a decompor e se transforme em amónia, quando ela ( matéria orgânica ) se transforma o escumador já não faz praticamente nada, aí começa a actuar a rocha viva e todos os outros filtros biológicos ou químicos que existam no aquário.

Saudações
 Luís SImões

----------


## Didos Farm

Olá Luis Simões,

para quem não sabe expert pode ser ou não alguém com nivel académico, pois a experiência no hobby aquariofilia e a paixão é que trazem o grandioso resultado.

E tu pelo que dizes és um desses exemplos, pois és mais um dos que têm uma experiência e uma paixão muito, mas mesmo muito grande.

Quanto ao processo utilizado no escumador é altamente discutivel, pois depende bastante da forma como interpretamos a pergunta, no entanto para mim, interpreto a pergunta de 2 formas diferentes, aquela que vários falam que é Fisico-Quimica, derivado a termos um processo fisíco de rotação e força centrifuga sobre a água e bolhas de ar que provoca uma reacção quimica de separação de proteina e outras substâncias escumaveis para o copo.

E a segunda forma de analisar a pergunta em que também houve quem confundisse a pergunta questionando qual o tipo de filtragem que existe num escumador: Mecânico, Biológico e Quimico. Em que para mim é um processo Quimico que necessita sem duvida de intervenção Mecânica para retirar a escuma do copo.

Um Abraço

Equipa Dido`s Farm

Mário Sustelo  :SbOk5:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Vejam este comentário que o Miozzo colocou no fórum @qua.

Ricardo Miozzo.
Perguntei isso a Alf Nilsen, aquarista desde a década de '70 e autor de vários livros sobre aquários de corais, e para Julian Sprung, idem, idem. 
As respostas: 

Alf Nilsen:Citação: 
It is an electrochemical process where organic molecules adhere to airbubbles because the molecules and the bubbles have different surface charges. 

Julian Sprung:Citação: 
Both physical and chemical, Ricardo. Often the sciences overlap. 

Tradução: 
Nilsen: É um processo eletroquímico onde moléculas orgânicas aderem às bolhas de ar porque as moléculas e as bolhas têm diferentes cargas de superfície. 
Sprung: Tanto física quanto química, Ricardo. Comumente as Ciências se misturam.

Bom para todos verificarem que esta discussão é realmente complicada mais quando se trata de pessoas com alto grau de conhecimento, acredito que não tenhamos mais duvidas.
Quando o Sr. Alf Nisen descreve _electrochemical_, isso na verdade é um processo fisico-químico, assim como o Sr. Julian Sprung acrescenta _phisical and chemical_.

----------


## Duarte Costa

Boas  :Olá:

----------


## Filipa Melo

> O escumador é o único que realmente retira algo do aquário, ou seja, temos que despejar (deitar fora) algo físico que fica no copo, certo? Acho que isto acontece por um processo fisico.
>  Todos os outros filtros, incluindo a rocha viva, esses sim, serão químicos, ou seja, não retiram nada da água mas sim transformam.


Boas!
Para mim o cerne da questão é este que o Luís Simões trouxe a debate na sua intervenção: um processo é químico se *transforma* uma matéria em outra. Na escumação nada é transformado, as partículas em suspensão ligam-se electricamente às micro-bolhas e são depositadas no copo sem serem alteradas na sua natureza... Logo não pode ser considerado um processo químico ( nem a atracção electro-estática pode ser considerada como parte da química ). A reacção que ocorrerá entre o oxigénio em excesso e as partículas será apenas um sub-produto da filtragem, ou seja, não foi com essa  intenção que foi desenvolvido o skimmer nem é necessária essa reacção para que a filtragem seja eficáz.

----------


## Ricardo Miozzo

O processo é físico-químico.

----------


## Ivan Rose

A filtração é composta de processos fisico-químicos e mecânicos...

Fisico-química, pela atração e quebra de alguns compostos na presença de turbilhonamento da água e ar. 

Mecânico pela ação do transporte até o tubo de elevação e exportação do resultante.

----------


## Santos Dias

Aguardo com ansiedade as vossas certezas já que me parecem muito confusos  :SbSourire:

----------


## Santos Dias

Aqui vai mais uma "acha para a fogueira " ,na minha opinião o processo é fisico na medida em que a agua que circula dentro do escumador é impulssionada por meios mecanicos vulgo bomba de circulação do escumador quanto à quimica da agua ela mantem-se na mesma o que é retirado da agua através da espuma digamos que é o crude vulgo "petroleo" :SbSourire:

----------

